# Henri Bendel EX, BB, LM & L'Oreal *pics of other EX's



## Ms. Z (Sep 11, 2007)

Bobbi Brown Forest Metallics Palette
Laura Mercier Kohl Eye Pencil in Black Turquoise
L’Oreal Colour Juice Lip Gloss in 804 Touch of Nude
MAC Love, Henri l/s & Bendel Girl l/g
*Close up of Love, Henri l/s & Bendel Girl l/g
http://specktra.net/showthread.php?t=80229&highlight=henri+bendel

more photos here
http://specktra.net/showthread.php?p=864246#post864246

What's next? I saw the case (LE), I love it.  I also need this LM NM EX.









*scroll down for added info.


----------



## Krasevayadancer (Sep 11, 2007)

Wait, where did you see this pink case?! I want it!!!


----------



## Ms. Z (Sep 11, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Krasevayadancer* 

 
_Wait, where did you see this pink case?! I want it!!!_

 
It's from Sephora. It's such a pretty pink.


----------



## starangel2383 (Sep 11, 2007)

how much is it?


----------



## Ms. Z (Sep 11, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *starangel2383* 

 
_how much is it?_

 
$98!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Here it is. No ship. charge
http://www.sephora.com/browse/produc...categoryId=B70


----------



## Juneplum (Sep 11, 2007)

great haul! that traincase is beautiful! wouldn't hold 1/4 of my stuff tho


----------



## Ms. Z (Sep 11, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Juneplum* 

 
_great haul! that traincase is beautiful! wouldn't hold 1/4 of my stuff tho 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I outgrew the one I have (which is larger), but I want it anyway (throws a childish tantrum).


----------



## ARmakeupjunkie (Sep 12, 2007)

Nice haul!! What do you think of the Bobbi Brown Forest Metallics Palette?


----------



## n_c (Sep 12, 2007)

Nice haul!


----------



## aprilprincesse (Sep 12, 2007)

i love the case! i wish they had a tiny version of a traincase, something you could put into an overnight bag.


----------



## pichima (Sep 13, 2007)

fantastic haul!


----------



## thelove4tequila (Sep 13, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Juneplum* 

 
_great haul! that traincase is beautiful! wouldn't hold 1/4 of my stuff tho  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Same here. I had to retire my black Sephora train case just like the pink one. Damn I wish the pink one was avaliable when I got mine. Anyways nice stuff!


----------



## Ms. Z (Sep 13, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ARmakeupjunkie* 

 
_Nice haul!! What do you think of the Bobbi Brown Forest Metallics Palette?_

 
I only like the two darker colors in the palette.  The darkest color is my favorite (I wore it as an e/l last night)


----------



## dreamqueen (Sep 13, 2007)

Awesome haul!  I love LM kohl in black turquoise.  I am wearing it today.  The black navy one is amazing as well 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  enjoy your amazing goodies.


----------



## Ms. Z (Sep 21, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *dreamqueen* 

 
_Awesome haul! I love LM kohl in black turquoise. I am wearing it today._

 
Thanks!
Do you have the MAC Kohl e/l Mystery?  I was wondering if on you, both colors look the same?


----------



## Ms. Z (Sep 21, 2007)

*Mattene, Matte2, Sephora & Avon Cynthia Rowley Col.*

I spent to much $ this month.  This is it for September.

MAC
Ø e/s: Blanc type, Prussian & Flourishing (pan)
Ø l/s: Poise
Ø e/l: Inkspill liquid liner
Ø lip erase: Pale

Avon Cynthia Rowley Col.
Ø Brush Set
Ø Very Violet e/s Quad
Ø Peony Pink nail polish, lipstick & lipgloss

Sephora
*Ø *Becca *Nude Liner Plump & Define Lip Pencil*
*Ø *Becca* Eye Definer Brush 30*

Estee Lauder Company Store
Ø Subculture l/l
Ø Estee Lauder brush cleaner
Ø A pink lipgloss (can’t remember Brand, might be American Beauty)
*I'm having trouble adding photos, I will try back on Monday.


----------



## dreamqueen (Sep 21, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ZLoves2Shop* 

 
_Thanks!
Do you have the MAC Kohl e/l Mystery?  I was wondering if on you, both colors look the same?_

 

I do have both.  Mystery is darker and you dont' see the teal color as much as the LM one.  If this works, I have a swatch w/mystery first and lm second along w/lm black navy last.


----------



## Ms. Z (Sep 21, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *dreamqueen* 

 
_I do have both. Mystery is darker and you dont' see the teal color as much as the LM one. If this works, I have a swatch w/mystery first and lm second along w/lm black navy last._

 
Thanks! I was considering retruning the LM one because they look too much alike.  I will try it out again this weekend.


----------



## starangel2383 (Sep 21, 2007)

i purchased the pink case and it is so nice! i know it wont hold most of my stuff but if i am on the go somewhere and dont feel like talking one of those bags that come as a gift with purchase, i can always take this


----------



## shadowaddict (Sep 21, 2007)

I totally love the Bobbi Brown Forest Metallics Palette. This is the one I've been thinking about getting. I may have to break down and get it. Do any of the three colors have dups in MAC. I don't want to get it only to find that I have basically the same thing, but I love dark greens, well all greens.


----------



## resin (Sep 22, 2007)

super haul! my friend got me a henri bendel lipstick and it looks so hot!


----------



## Ms. Z (Sep 24, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *shadowaddict* 

 
_






 I totally love the Bobbi Brown Forest Metallics Palette. This is the one I've been thinking about getting. I may have to break down and get it. Do any of the three colors have dups in MAC. I don't want to get it only to find that I have basically the same thing, but I love dark greens, well all greens._

 
I personally don’t own any MAC greens similar to these, but the green in the middle (my opinion, didn’t compare them) reminds me of Humid,  the darker one might be similar to Jealous Jordana by the Balm or Nars Night Porter


----------



## allan_willb (Sep 24, 2007)

nice case!


----------

